# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  تعویض سیستم عامل  گوشی

## Prince OF Programer

:چشمک: 
سلام 
من می خوام سیستم عامل گوشی خودم رو که نوکیا 6630 هست مجدد نصب کنم
می خواستم ببینم اصلا این کار شدنی هست یانه؟ :متفکر: 
اگه میشه چطوری؟ :متفکر: 
این سیستم عامل ویندوز برای این گوشی ها به درد میخوره یا نه؟ :متفکر:

----------


## vcldeveloper

اینجا بحث برنامه نویسی برای گوشی مطرح میشه، نه رفع اشکالات گوشی!




> من می خوام سیستم عامل گوشی خودم رو که نوکیا 6630 هست مجدد نصب کنم


توی یه فوروم مرتبط با موبایل دنبال مستر ریست بگردید.



> این سیستم عامل ویندوز برای این گوشی ها به درد میخوره یا نه؟


خیر. اگه قرار بود همینطوری هرکی هر سیستم عاملی خواست روی گوشی خودش نصب کنه، دیگه شرکت های مختلف سازنده گوشی و سیستم عامل گوشی باید درشون تخته میشد!

----------

